# VIP722 humming noise when in off mode



## big thunder (May 27, 2012)

i have a dish 722dvr that is about two years old (bought out right). it has now started to make a hummimg noise when the unit is off. it is well ventilated and has never given me any problems. i tried a search and found some simalur things but not a direct answer.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I would be happy to assist you. Can you tell if the fan is running or if the noise is coming from the HD? Have you unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot? Are you getting any error messages? Please let me know. Thanks.



big thunder said:


> i have a dish 722dvr that is about two years old (bought out right). it has now started to make a hummimg noise when the unit is off. it is well ventilated and has never given me any problems. i tried a search and found some simalur things but not a direct answer.


----------



## parmont (May 12, 2006)

big thunder said:


> i have a dish 722dvr that is about two years old (bought out right). it has now started to make a hummimg noise when the unit is off. it is well ventilated and has never given me any problems. i tried a search and found some simalur things but not a direct answer.


big thunder,
I had the same problem, with a couple of 722ks. Found out if I touched the top cover the noise stopped. Laid a book on one. The other I removed the cover and put some duct tape on the inside of the cover where it passed over the hard drive. DO NOT put tape on the hard drive. It might void the warranty. If you have to replace the unit, swap the covers before returning the defective one to Dish. I've done this twice.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## big thunder (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the replies.

pressing on the cover has no effect. and yes i tried the reboot. it also has the latest updates. i really can't tell if its the fan or the hard drive. the unit does work properly and no error codes.

i was planning to remove the top cover this weekend to diagnos the source. anything special to removing the cover ? just pop out the screws from the back?

i don't think i have any warrenty as i bought it second hand sometime ago.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just remove the screws.


----------



## big thunder (May 27, 2012)

well i took the cover off and found that it's just a noisy fan and not the hard drive. so i began to source a fan. ended up chatting with the dish tech support. low and behold because i have the protection plan and a leased 722 along with this owned outright unit, there sending me a replacement 722 in the mail. go figure!

now thats customer suport.


----------

